# how to extent the life span of a yeast co2 bottle?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

now for me one bottle can use for 3weeks. how can i make it longer?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats about it... you can go bigger, but too big and you'll have very fluctuating c02 gassing.

Those are the limitations of yeast co2s.


----------

